# welcome to



## fallendarling

Hello,

(I need to make my apology first. In the place where this phrase will be used, we will be forced to use romanized text. Please forgive me, and let me know, if I am wrong in posting this question here. I did see in the forum rules "how to" make my computer capable of using the Japanese character set... but I did not see a rule regarding romanized text. If there is a forum for the romanized text of Japanese, please let me know. Thank you in advance.)

If I wanted to welcome someone named "Sue" to an online MUD game where the game name was XXXXX, would I do it this way?

Youkoso de Lost Wishes, Sue!

I'm not sure the term MUD is familiar in other languages besides English, but basically the MUD I'm involved with is an online roleplaying game community, where the game itself is like a "world" or "country."

"MUD" stands for "Multi-User Dungeon" (or Domain, or Dimension).

I'm most interested in knowing what phrase would make the new person feel "welcome" as a member of the online community there. We are "both" country/realm *and* online game community... so word choice has been difficult for me.

Any help will be appreciated.

I hope I phrased this question the right way and gave enough information.
Thanks for your assistance.
Carolyn


----------



## divisortheory

I would say "XXXXX ni youkoso".  If it's obvious you're talking directly to them (e.g. it's a one-on-one conversation with nobody else in sight) I would think it's probably better to not include their name.  

If there's tons of people around and all of them can hear you speaking and they might think you are speaking to them, then I might say "Sue-san, XXXXX ni youkoso"

_Note: ou is pronounced as as a long o with the sound intentionally drawn out longer than a normal sound.  But this may not matter since you're probably just typing._

Maybe a native speaker can help out here, but to me "youkoso" sounds like you're actually in an official position to be welcoming them.  For example, maybe you're a "GM" (do they have GMs in MUDs, similar to a D&D GM?)  or an official representative of the MUD community.  Not just some random person equal to them in status.  I could be wrong here, I'd be interested in hearing a native speaker's take on this.


----------



## Flaminius

As *divisortheory* has mentioned, "youkoso" may be, according to the most formal protocol, said by someone who represents the venue or the group but it is regularly seen in automated welcome messages in Web sites.  A format followed by one of the sites I have seen is;
XXXXX ni youkoso, Sue!

Bit of an aside but sigh, <youkoso> is the most popular transcription if one is to give credit to Google (which may not be so unreasonable).  So I shan't discuss transcription practises and endorse one that I like most.


----------



## Rama

Can anybody check if the following expression is correct?

"歓迎への Colliers ホテル"

The original text is "Welcome to Colliers Hotel".

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rama

...What about this one:
"*Colliers ホテル歓迎 !*"
?!


----------



## almostfreebird

"Welcome to Colliers Hotel"

Although 歓迎 means welcome, this one is more natural way to express "welcome":
"Colliers Hotel へ　ようこそ" or　"Colliers Hotel　に　ようこそ".


----------



## AlbertoForin

I want to write "welcome to (mypagename)" in japanese. 

I translated it to Youkoso (mypagename)

Is this correct ?

 thanks


----------



## kahs899

Try:

 (mypagename) e youkoso
(mypagename) へようこそ


----------



## Giosal

Hallo!
I am new to this forum. I am asking for help for a phrase in Japanese.
The phrase is this: アツなさんわこれ集団にありがたいです。
I hope someone can help correcting it grammatically.
I thanks you in advance.


----------



## Flaminius

I am sorry but I don't umderstand your sentence at all.  What do you want to say in English?


----------



## Giosal

I want to welcome a person named:Anna, to a group in Facebook.


----------



## Flaminius

アンナさん、<insert the name of the group here>にようこそ。


----------



## Giosal

Thank you!


----------

